# I have a IMPORTANT question- please help



## DaneLester (Jul 20, 2013)

I recently have bought some freshwater fish I have 3 red tailed sharks, 5 yellow barbs, and 1 catfish. although they are all very young and rather small I'm worried that the catfish might eat all the other fish at the moment he is to small to eat any but what should I do? I'm not sure what kinda catfish it is. I will post a picture of him soon. But does anyone know if he will eat the red tailed sharks? The sharks are suppose to get 5"-7" and the catfish is suppose to get 20"-25"


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Cat fish is as broad a name of fish as "fish"?Tank size ?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

A 2' fish will certainly eat a fish the size of an adult RTS (which are long with little girth). RTS also dont grow particularly fast after hitting 3-4". Most fish of any species will eat whatever fits in their mouth. Any catfish of that size is liable to have a huge mouth. You must have an aquarium of several hundred gallons if you are keeping a fish that grows to such a large size...


----------



## HiTekHoney (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with graybot. Standard rule is that fish will normally eat anything that fits in their mouth. Catfish in particular are predators. My recommendation is to to google the fish prior to purchase to avoid issues such as size, eating habits, ph and other water parameters as not all fish like the same water. Some like hard water, soft, acidity, and of course diet. Now, if the fish has been "trained" it is possible that the fish will not eat your other fish provided that you give it a proper diet and it is always full. It becomes lazy and sees the other smaller fish as "friends".


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Bookmark this as it may come in handy. You might be able to bring back the catfish.
Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Find fish


----------

